# Bare minerals original VS bare minerals matte.



## Roshni Diya (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey guys. Bare minerals recently came to the UK and i liked it when i tried it, but i wasn't sure what it looked like to others. Too shiny from certain places? Well i ordered some bare mineral matte foundation, which isn't at all shiny, but in my mum's opinion it doesn't look good. "Too over the top and unnatural looking." The matte one is also a little darker than my original one, they don't have the right colour. Any opinions on the two?


----------



## magosienne (Mar 31, 2010)

I only tried the regular version, i was pleased with the color, but i didn't like the coverage and the horrible staying power.

But if you like the matte one, you could always cheat with translucent powder.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 31, 2010)

I agree. Bare Minerals didn't impress me.


----------



## Lysette (Apr 4, 2010)

OSTOLAKOSSA: TestissÃ¤ bareMinerals Matte Foundation

Her experience is that matte version is not very covering. she can achieve full coverage with the original formula


----------



## Roshni Diya (Apr 4, 2010)

I took a picture yesterday when i was wearing bare minerals matte, and i love the way it looks! My face didn't look shiny at all, pretty nice and air brushed compared to normal.


----------



## Reema1 (Apr 5, 2010)

mine it is quite shiny but i belive it is good for mature skin i definitely don't like the shiny look bcs over matte one you can highlight or use illuminator cream but not over shiny by the way it breaks me out (i got the kit one) .do you agree with me guys


----------



## Roshni Diya (Apr 8, 2010)

My original bare minerals foundation didn't ever break me out, but it did itch when i got hot. The new matte one doesn't do that, because they've taken out that ingredient. I really like the matte foundation.

As for my mum's opinion that the matte one looks too visible, i was with a friend yesterday, who asked if i was wearing make up. She said it looked really natural, so i'm happy with that! However, it seemed that the shine came back by the time i got home. I didn't touch up, but it may also be because i didn't use a primer beforehand :/

Anyway, my only other problem is that i can't get my exact damn skin colour...


----------

